# I love this so much - Parrot Nails Queen of the Night's 2nd Aria from Zauberflote.



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Forgive me if this has been posted before, but I just love this so much. Watch the whole thing, the parrott nails the up and down runs in aria.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Florence Foster Parrot.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am waiting for the Bizet: Les Pêcheurs de Perles - Au Fond Du Temple Saint.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Papageno... Papagallo


----------

